#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-08
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un connais un bon tuto pour apprendre a monter un serveur ? Lamp, Samba, Print, Squid, File, un peu de tout quoi... ? 
<MattQC> Âllo
<qwebirc32442> allo tout le monde
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un connais un bon tuto pour apprendre a monter un serveur ? Lamp, Samba, Print, Squid, File, un peu de tout quoi... ? 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: personnellement je trouve le sujet tellement vaste que le mieux me semble d'installer un 'serveur' et en faire quelque chose d'intéressant
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: avec des machines virtuelles c'est très facile de faire le "set-up"
<deuxpi> et la référence : https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Mobidoy> ok merci :)
<deuxpi> le Server Guide est vraiment bien 
<Mobidoy> ok good.... je me suis fait prendre a court pour ce qui est du LVM, j'ai 2 disques de 80 GB pis il en a pris juste 1 et le partitionement n'etait pas tres tres utile.... :) Donc, Un mauvais départ lol... 
<Mobidoy> c'est avec un serveur comme ca qui tu reste toujours connecter sur le irc Deuxpi ? 
<deuxpi> oui, j'ai une petite instance sur Linode qui me sert pour le e-mail et quelques blogues
<Lrrr> pas besoin d'un serveur comme ça pour rester connecter.
<deuxpi> Lrrr: effectivement, mais c'est ça que je fais quand même :)
<Lrrr> les ordinateurs chez moi reste toujours ouvert
<Mobidoy> Lrrr, je suis sur un portable qui me suis ou je vais donc, je dois l'eteindre :) et quand je me reconnecte rendus a destination, il me manque un bout :) 
<Mobidoy> Comme pour aller au Launch party d'Ubuntu :) 
<kanouk> coucou!
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-09
<GringoStar> Bonsoir
<Lrrr> bonsoir
<GringoStar> J'ai reformaté et j'ai oublié de faire une sauvegarde de mes bookmarks :(  Quelqu'un ici m'avait donné un lien vers un site vraiment bien et en français pour apprendre linux mais j'ai uoblié le nom. 
<GringoStar> Il est séparré en différentes lecons et tres complet
<Lrrr> oh
<Lrrr> moi les tutos :P
<nicduff> google est le meilleur site de référence
<nicduff> GringoStar: 
<GringoStar> J'ai déjà beaucoup de document pdf mais ce site était surtout dédié à ceux qui font la transition de win à ubuntu...
<nicduff> GringoStar: Tu veux faire du desktop ou du server
<GringoStar> Desktop
<nicduff> ok 
<nicduff> GringoStar: tu as toujours le chanel pour t'aidé. Mais tu peux aussi allé dans la doc ubuntu-fr.org très bien construit
<nicduff> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/debutant
<GringoStar> Oui merci mais je le connait déjà, j'espérait en retrouver un en particulier mais je vais probablement devoir demander directement à ceux quii étaient en ligne ce soir là...
<nicduff> désolé
<GringoStar> C'est pas ta faute...
<GringoStar> Mais si je ne me trompe pas, ve2dmn participait à la conversation
<GringoStar> Anyway, merci quand même...
<nicduff> GringoStar: si tu retombe sur cette doc essaye de me la faire suivre
<nicduff> des foix que sa pourait me servire
<GringoStar> C'était la meilleure documentation pour débutant que j'ai trouvé et c'est la seule dont je n'ai pas de copie...
<ve2dmn> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/09/%23ubuntu-qc.html
<ve2dmn> Le logs de ce chat existe...
<Mobidoy> C,est le site du Zero Gringostar
<ve2dmn> Il est parti
<Mobidoy> doh
<ve2dmn> C'est dommage que la seule reference Ubuntu que j'ai pu trouver sur Etsy c'est un stiker pour MacBook
<Mobidoy> C'est quoi Etsy ?
<ve2dmn> etsy.com
<Mobidoy> GringoStar, tu cherche le Site Du Zero :) 
<Mobidoy> http://www.siteduzero.com
<ve2dmn> GringoStar: autre detail, les archive ce ce chat sont sur irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ve2dmn> exemple: http://www.etsy.com/listing/59547910/ubuntu-mashup-vinyl-skin-sticker-decal?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_search_query=ubuntu&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title&filter[0]=handmade
<ve2dmn> oups...
<ve2dmn> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/09/%23ubuntu-qc.html
<Mobidoy> Et pour le tutoriel de Linux c'est au http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-12827-reprenez-le-controle-a-l-aide-de-linux.html
<GringoStar> Oui c'est ça merci!!!
<Mobidoy> fait plaisir :)
<GringoStar> Une dernière question (pour ce soir), j'utilise ubuntu 10.04 Netbook edition et je trouve l'interface vraiment bien faite et fonctionnelle mais elle a un défaut que j'aimerais corriger, le tableau de bord n'est pas éditable. J'ai trouvé ceci comme solution : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuNetbookEdition/ConvertGnomeSession mais j'aimerais savoir si il y aurait un moyen de garder l'acces au bureau gnome.
<GringoStar> Quitte à n'avoir qu'un tableau de bord dans gnome.
<deuxpi> GringoStar: si je comprends bien les insructions, il s'agit d'utiliser le bureau gnome standard, mais en le modifiant pour qu'il ait des fonctionalités semblables au bureau Netbook...
<GringoStar> Et que ce passera t-il si je suis cette procédure et que plutard, je decide d'essayer le bureau KDE. 
<GringoStar> eu... 1 min
<GringoStar> Ok je ne comprend pas les commandes mais la description au début dit que le panel dans netbook est barré car le modifier modifierait aussi celui de gnome
<GringoStar> donc les commande devrait enlever le bureau gnome pour pouvoir editer le bureau netbook
<GringoStar> Est-ce logique?
<GringoStar> Ou si je me trompe royalement
<Musashimaru> je comprend rien...
<deuxpi> hypothèse: les réglages du panel sont stockés dans "gconf", mais la version netbook ne lit pas ces réglages ?
<Musashimaru> enfin ca change À toutes les sorties...
<Musashimaru> bon, bonne nuit....
<GringoStar> Je crois quelle a ses propre réglages (hypothese) 
<deuxpi> mais peut-être pas configurables
<deuxpi> euh
<GringoStar> Google trouve beaucoup de questions a ce sujet mais peu de réponses
<deuxpi> en gros le panel du netbook edition est séparé conceptuellement et la seule façon de le remettre normal est de démarrer une session normale
<GringoStar> Ce que je voudrais faire est plutot simple dans gnome. Mettre le tableau de bord sur auto-hide et y ajouter quelques icones pour mes programes
<deuxpi> ensuite c'est possible de modifier la session gnome normale pour qu'elle ressemble au netbook
<GringoStar> Ha ce serait peut-etre ma solution
<deuxpi> c'est un peu ce que je comprends de ces instructions
<GringoStar> Le zero c'est vraiment bien fait!!!
<Mobidoy> Oui c'est un bon site... Si tu veux par la suite parfaire tes connaissances, laisse le moi savoir, je suis le meme cheminement que toi :) 
<Musashimaru> bhaaaaaaaaaaa
<Musashimaru> faut juste tout casser.
<Musashimaru> puis essayer de réparer... :)
<Mobidoy> tout casser et... lol oui, mais quand tu n'as plus acces a internet et que tu ne connais pas la console... La seul solution que tu vois c'est de re installer avec le cd :) 
<GringoStar> En un mois sous linux, j'ai déjà tout cassé 3 fois!!!  Assez c'est assez!!!
<Mobidoy> je viens de decouvrire w3m, ont peut vraiment en faire bcp en console...
<GringoStar> C'est un auter OS?
<Musashimaru> ben ouais...
<Mobidoy> non, w3m c'est un fureteur, pour aller sur internet mais, en consol...
<Musashimaru> mais à mon époque j'avais pas internet chez moi, pas de documentation... alors j'ai réinstallé des dizaines de fois
<Musashimaru> Ca marchais pas aussi bien qu'aujourd'hui à l'époque
<Mobidoy> ouvre toi une fenetre de terminal et tappe w3m www.google.com
<Mobidoy> ou un autre site de ton choix :) 
<Mobidoy> Deuxpi, sais-tu ou est l'option pour ne pas voir les messages systemes comme ,quelqu'un qui entre ou qui quitte dans Xchat ? 
<GringoStar> nice
<GringoStar> C'est surement plus rapide et sécuritaire
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, pas plus rapide, et pas forcément plus sécuritaire...
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, joue avec lynx alors
<Musashimaru> ca a mis 10 secondes pour charger goole
<GringoStar> pas d'images, pas de flash 
<Mobidoy> oui... mais surtout pratique si jamais tu decide de prendre une vieille tour, ou comme j'ai fait, demander au gens sur Facebook de donner leurs vielles équipements et de monter un serveur... Y a pas de GUI la dedans :) 
<GringoStar> L'info direct en text
<Musashimaru> utilise telnet alors tu auras même pas d'interpreteur... super rapide
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, pas de serveur X empache pas le graphique en remote
<GringoStar> Pour l'instant je vais me concentrer sur ubuntu
<GringoStar> et apprendre les lignes de commandes
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, teste une petite slackware 3, comme j'Avais à mes debuts, tu vas voir comme c'est plus moins facile.... :)
<Musashimaru> tu en auras de la ligne de commande... :)
<GringoStar> Mon premier ordi n'avait meme pas de disque dur!
<Mobidoy> ca vas etre justement ma prochaine etape Musa, de savoir comment aller en mode graphique en remote :) 
<Mobidoy> Le miens non plus... Texas instrument TI-99A
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, ssh -X ou ssh -Y, tu dois juste penser À mettre le X11forwarding à yes dans la config du serveur ssh.
<Mobidoy> Merci :) 
<Mobidoy> Et je dois le redémmarer ensuite ?
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, comme ca c'Est sécurisé, tout passse par ssh. Tu te connecte À ton serveur avec l'option -X ou -Y (en majuscule) et tu lances tes appications, elle apparaitrons sur ton écran
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, oui tu dois le redémarrer 
<Mobidoy> Comment tu fais pour mettre le message a mon attention comme ca ?
<Musashimaru> qui moi?
<Mobidoy> oui :) 
<Musashimaru> J'écris juste ton nom, et ton logiciel le reconnait et surligne le message
<Mobidoy> Ahh ok :) 
<GringoStar> Cool merci
<Musashimaru> pour écrire un nom, tu commence à l'écrire, puis tab pour completer, ou plusieurs fois tab pour faire tourner les noms possibless
<Mobidoy> je dois m'habituer a utiliser tab... surtout en console :) 
<GringoStar> Moi aussi
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, tu as un programme que je pourrais essayer en mode graphique voir si ca fonctionne.... rien ne me viens en tete... 
<GringoStar> nautilus?
<Mobidoy> il est pas installer par default sous la version serveur... y a pas grand chose en fait.... je vais l'installer lui ou bien gedit :) 
<Mobidoy> GringoStar, merci de ta suggestion.... j'etait brain dead :) 
<GringoStar> Moi je vous laisse maintenant, bonne nuit...
<Mobidoy> GringoStar, ok bonne nuit, a demain
<GringoStar> Encore merci
<Mobidoy> comment voir en console combien d'update il y a quand ont fait un apt-get update ? et meme, si possible, le nom des package qui seront upgrader ?
<MattQC> Âllo
<MattQC> Allo Prof
<hay09> bonjour
<hay09> je veux configurer mon proxy squid pour qu'il puisse diminuer la bande passante après un certains temps
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un connais des bonnes écoles qui ont des formations à distances sur linux ainsi que les serveurs Linux ? 
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: http://www.savoirfairelinux.com/services/training
<Mobidoy> Merci Idle0ne
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> guten abend
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman 
<Ankman> :-)
<MattQC> Ankman: Salut
<Ankman> salut MattQC
<kanouk> salut MattQC 
<MattQC> Kanouk: salut
<kanouk> :)
<MattQC> Bien, il y a du monde cet après-midi
<MattQC> T'es où?
<MattQC> Je suis en train de vasciler entre Ubuntu et  Fedora
<kanouk> du Québec
<kanouk> et toi?
<MattQC> :)
<MattQC> Oh, je suis à Montréal
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je suis pas loin de Montréal
<MattQC> Il semble qu' il y a un local de Cannonical en ville?
<MattQC> sur le boul. Saint-Laurent?
<kanouk> j'en sais rien faudrait s'informer
<MattQC> Oui
<MattQC> Bien, j'suis toujour à l'école. Je viens tout juste de faire un petit arrêt. Faut que je pars. Je serai de retour après
<kanouk> regarde ce lien : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lettre_hebdo_019#une_presentation_d_ubuntu_realisee_par_l_equipe_support_technique_de_canonical_a_montreal_canada
<kanouk> @ +++ tout le monde
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-10
<ve2dmn_work> J'ai des problemes avec mon docking station pour mon laptop.
<ve2dmn_work> Mon ecran externe fonctionne bien, mais pas l'ecran de mon laptop...
<ve2dmn_work> ca...hum... "reset" de tant a autre et j'ai ces mesages qui apparaissent dans X.org.log: 
<ve2dmn_work> (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 599
<ve2dmn_work> (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
<ve2dmn_work> (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   86.50  1440 1488 1520 1568  900 903 909 920 +hsync -vsync (55.2 kHz)
<ve2dmn_work> (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   60.00  1440 1488 1520 1632  900 903 909 920 +hsync -vsync (36.8 kHz)
<ve2dmn_work> j'ai rien trouver sur Google.
<ve2dmn_work> Ca ne m'epeche pas de travailler, mais ca tape sur les nerf...
<MattQC> Salut
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-11
<kanouk> bonjour!
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-12
<GringoStar> Salut à tous!
<ve2dmn> bonsoir
<GringoStar> Est-ce que ve2 c'est pour radio amateur?
<GringoStar> Ok c'est pas une question sur linux mais ça m'intrigue
<ve2dmn> Oui
<ve2dmn> Mais j'ai pu access a une radio depuis des anees
<ve2dmn> C'est aussi ma plaque de licence de voiture :)
<GringoStar> J'ai vu qu'il y a plusieurs package en liens avec la radio, tu as déja essayé?
<GringoStar> C'est ce que je pensait
<ve2dmn> J'aimerais bien mais mon temps est utiliser sur mon Makerbot ces jours-ci
<ve2dmn> Sinon je me prendrais un systeme comme celui-la: http://www.ettus.com/
<ve2dmn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Software_Radio_Peripheral
<GringoStar> J'ai fait du CB (longue distances) durant quelques années à l'epoque oû internet n'était pas populaire et ont entendait parfois des sons du genre data de modem, je me demand esi ces pakages peuvent servir à emmener internet dans les endroit éloignées... 
<ve2dmn> Ca peut servir pour ca, mais c'est tres lent
<ve2dmn> Et il est interdit d'utiliser une encryption sur un lien publique
<ve2dmn> (ce qui rend l'utilisation de courriel impossible)
<GringoStar> ho
<ve2dmn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packet_radio
<ve2dmn> Le protocole que je connais pour faire ca s'appelle AX.25
<ve2dmn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AX.25
<ve2dmn> Tout ces protocoles sont surporte par Linux et Mac OS X... mais pas par Windows
<GringoStar> Est-ce que ce c'est plus lent qu'un modem téléphonique?
<GringoStar> Find it : rarely higher than 9,600 bit/s, and typically 1,200 bit/s
<GringoStar>  vraiment trop lent pour faire quoi que ce soit
<GringoStar> Ouvrir la google.com prendrait +ou_ une minute
<ve2dmn> Oui mais ca peux quand meme servir de relais courriel...
<ve2dmn> meme si tout le courriel va etre lisible par tous...
<ve2dmn> Ca peux pas servir a beaucoup plus...
<GringoStar> Il existe surement des protocoles qui permette d'augmenter le débit un peu comme ils ont fait pour les téléphones cellulaires.
<ve2dmn> La question tourne plus autour de ce que:
<ve2dmn> 1) la loi permet
<ve2dmn> 2) la largeur de bande utilise
<ve2dmn> Il est interdit pour un radio amateur de prendre 40-50 bandes en meme temps pour augementer sa propre transmission...
<ve2dmn> L'encryption (sous toute ses formes) est interdite, mais la compression serait possible...
<ve2dmn> Par contre la compression ne donne pas du 1000% plus de bande passante... plutot entre 10% et 90% supplementaire...
<GringoStar> et les les frequences permises sont plutot basse je croit (à l'époque je crois que je jouais dans les 27Mhz jusqu'à 52Mhz mais je n'ai jamais eu de license.)
<ve2dmn> Les cellulaire sont dans le 900MHz, le 850MHz et le 1800MHz
<ve2dmn> (et autres)
<GringoStar> wifi 2.4 Ghz
<GringoStar> 5
<GringoStar> En gros une fréquence plus haute permet de transmettre plus d'info
<ve2dmn> plus ou moins...
<GringoStar> Je me demande ce qu'utilise la nasa pour ses comm
<mdeslaur> ve2dmn: quel makerbot as-tu?
<ve2dmn> une difference de 3Hz autour de 5Ghz donne la meme largeur de bande qu'il difference de 3Hz autour de 27MHz
<ve2dmn> mdeslaur: j'ai un Makerbot Industry Batch XVI
<GringoStar> C'est pour le travail ou comme hobby?
<mdeslaur> ve2dmn: oh, nice
 * mdeslaur est jaloux
<GringoStar> il n'est pas le seul
<ve2dmn> Mon Makerbot? Il ne marche pas bien encore
<ve2dmn> J'ai pas encore reussi a faire un print que je suis satisfait...
<GringoStar> quel type de fichier tu utilise
<ve2dmn> Des "test" que j'ai pris sur Thigiverse
<ve2dmn> Le "Cupcake" comme le mien est maintenant desuet: http://store.makerbot.com/makerbot-thing-o-matic.html
<ve2dmn> Je prend mes fichiers ici: http://www.thingiverse.com/
<ve2dmn> En passant le logiciel qui "drive" le Makerbot fonctionne bien sous tout les platformes que j'ai tester...
<GringoStar> C'est vraiment abordable!!!
<GringoStar> La seule machine de prototypage rapide que j'ai vu était chez bombardier...
<ve2dmn> Mais ca demande beaucoup de travail...
<ve2dmn> En passant j'ai trouver un tableau qui donne le nombre de bit par Hz pour la pluspart de technologies "wireless"
<ve2dmn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectral_efficiency
<ve2dmn> Chaque cellulaire utilise 20MHZ donc un cellulaire qui utilise 850MHz utilise la bande de 840MHz-860MHz
<ve2dmn> En fait, j'ai fait une erreur: c'est 1.22MHz, et non 20MHz
<GringoStar> Et pour faire passer un fichier de CAD 3D en fichier de programation pour l'impression 3D est-ce que c'est un peu comme de programmer des CNC (outils trajectoire, vitesse)...
<ve2dmn> oui... mais c'est un outil appeller ReplicatorG qui fait le travail...
<ve2dmn> http://replicat.org/
<ve2dmn> la gros du travail est fait par Skeinforge (qui est inclut dans ReplicatorG): http://www.bitsfrombytes.com/wiki/index.php?title=Skeinforge
<GringoStar> Et est-ce que tu peux jouer avec le matériel utilisé
<ve2dmn> Le plastique utilisé: ABS. Même chose que des LEGO
<GringoStar> Puisqu'il faut tout monter sois meme, est-ce que tu as de la difficulté à trouver de l'info pour solutionner les problemes?
<ve2dmn> non
<ve2dmn> La majorite des problemes que j'ai c'est à cause de ma propre incompétence :/
<ve2dmn> J'ai essayé d'aller trop vite
<GringoStar> Comme tout le monde
<GringoStar> Tu y travaille depuis longtemps?
<ve2dmn> J'ai mis 10-20h en tout... incluant tout défaire la tête et tout remonter 3 fois parce que j'avais mal lu....
<ve2dmn> la Wiki est bien fait: http://wiki.makerbot.com/cupcake-cnc-10:cupcake-y-stage-assembly
<ve2dmn> Ca prend un bon 6-10h pour monter...
<ve2dmn> et 90% des problèmes viennent de 1 pièce: la tête: http://wiki.makerbot.com/cupcake-cnc-10:cupcake-y-stage-assembly
<ve2dmn> oups: http://wiki.makerbot.com/plastruder-mk4
<GringoStar> et quel genre de précision ça peut donner?
<ve2dmn> Je peux pas répondre....
<ve2dmn> Il y a des modèles de LEGO et je ne sais pa si ca marche
<ve2dmn> Je viens de faire un test et ca a fonctionner :)
<GringoStar> Cool
<GringoStar> Je te laisse faire tes test, on s'en reparle une autre fois
<GringoStar> Bonne chance et à la prochaine
<GringoStar> Bonsoir tout le monde
<Gringostar> Salut, y a quelqu'un?
<Gringostar> J'avais cisaillement (tearing) horizontal dans mon écran lorsque je visionnais des videos et les recherches que j'ai fait disait que la solution était de cocher les case vsync dans mon menu nvidia ce que j'ai fait mais maintenant les tears sont moins évidentes mais forme un grand Z dans mon écran. Le décalage est d'à peine une ou deux pixels mais constament au meme endroit. Quelqu'un aurait une solution? Il y a plusieurs 
<qwebirc85112> Il y a-t-il âme qui vive?
<Gringostar> Salut
<Gringostar> Ça va?
<Gringostar> En fait j'allais me coucher...
<Gringostar> Et je crois que tout le monde ici est déjà parti...
<Gringostar> Du moins il n'y a eu aucune conversation depuis plus d'une heure...
<Gringostar> À demain...
<Calysto> bonjour tout le monde
<Lrrr> bonjjour
<Calysto> bonjour Lrrr
<Calysto> dites moi, j'aimerais bien acheter un bonnet pour l'hiver, est ce que Canonical à Montréal à quelques goodies Ubuntu à vendre ou est ce que je dois forcément commander sur le net?
<alexxx> Salut à tous
<Calysto> bonjour alex :P
<Mobidoy> Calysto, MagicFab ou Cyphermox seront plus en mesure de te répondre
<Calysto> oui, mais j'espèrais qu'ils soient là, je suppose que soit ils ont un max de boulot soit c'est la bière du vendredi soir ^^
<Calysto> bon, bah j'y vais dans ce cas, bonne soirée à tous :)
<cyphermox> FWIW, Mobidoy, on a pas de trucs à vendre au bureau... malheureusement je suis trop tard :)
<Mobidoy> Au moins, j'ai la réponse donc, si il ce reconnecte, je saurais quoi lui répondre :) 
<MagicFab> faut rester au moins qqs minutes pour avoir une réponse :)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox et MagicFab, pendant que je vous ai, je suis sur le point de sortir de l'armée et, comme je sors médicale, ils vont me payer une formation... Je veux apprendre les serveurs Linux/Ubuntu, connaissez-vous une école ou un institut qui donne ces formations à distance (elearning) et qui sont reconnus ? 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, selon ton budget tu peux regarder ici:
<MagicFab> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=21
<MagicFab> et ici: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/course_locator/
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, Merci, c'est pas mon Budget, c'est leurs budget lol :) Ils ont scrapper mon corps donc, ils payent pour que j'ai une nouvelles formation / un emplois :) 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, sorry ! Bonne chance pour les cours, fais-moi savoir ton choix, je suis Ubuntu Certified Instructor et je peux répondre si tu as des questions au sujet des cours.
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, Tu as pas a etre sorry, de un, tu es pas responsable et 2, ca parait pas pentoute lol, en tout cas, y a aucun de vous qui à remarquer quelque chose lors du lancement de Meerkat au St-Sulpice ;)
<MagicFab> On a tous nos secrets :) 
<MagicFab> si le serveur t'interesse tu peux aussi aller voir #ubuntu-server
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, j'ai récupérer des pièces de mes amis et voisin et jusqu'à maintenant, j'ai un P4 2.3Ghz avec 512Mb de ram et 2X 80 Gb hdd, la version serveur est déjà dessus mais sans aucun daemon, je le monte tranquilement pour savoir ce que je fais, j'ai même mon adresse web d'enregistrer... donc, il me manque juste la formation. Je me fis à ce que je trouve ici et là sur le web mais je veux être certifié donc oui, to
<Mobidoy> ut ça vas m'aider... Merci :) 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, il n'y a pas de certification serveur chez Canonical, par contre tu pourrais passer LPI1 & 2 et même 3 si tu veux.
<GringoStar> Hola!
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir GringoStar, Comment vas la formation du site du zéro ??? 
<GringoStar> J'en suis à la 4eme lecon seulement...
<GringoStar> Mais c'est vraiment très bien fait
<Mobidoy> tu vas voir, apres cette formation, tu vas en redemander lol.... Comprends tu bien l'anglais ? J'ai d'autre formation un peu plus poussé que je fais présentement que tu pourrais aimer par la suite
<GringoStar> Was AFK, no problems with writen english, just need practice
<GringoStar> Have to reboot should be back in a minute...
<herbiemilie> salut
<herbiemilie> j ai un petit pb  depuis ma derniere mise a jour c est a dire ce matin quand je vais dans raccourci cherchait un dossier que ça soit document viseo musique a chaque fois il m ouvre banshee
<herbiemilie> alors que quand je passe par mon dossier partage que j ai sur le bureau pas de pb
<herbiemilie> est ce que quelqu un d entre vous pourrait me filer un coup de main
<herbiemilie> merci
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-13
<Mobidoy> Herbiemilie, si je resume bien, quand tu passes par le menu Places pour ouvrir un dossier, Banshee s'ouvre mais tout vas bien quand tu ouvres les même dossiers via les raccourcies sur le bureau, tout vas bien ???
<herbiemilie> oui
<GringoStar> Salut
<herbiemilie> Mobidoy, c'est bien ça
<herbiemilie> j'ai enleve l'ouverture par default par banshee pour voir si ça venait de la, j'ai un ami qui a regarde et on voit pas d'ou ça vient
<Mobidoy> Herbiemilie, je vais voir si je trouve quelque chose, GringoStar, re-salut, ok donc, quand tu voudras d'autre tuto ou formation, laisse moi savoir, j'en ai trouvé plein :) 
<GringoStar> Merci
<herbiemilie> Merci,c'est gentil :)
<Mobidoy> herbiemilie, regarde le 2ieme post ici... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9775898
<Mobidoy> Si il y a quelque chose que tu ne comprends pas, laisse le moi savoir.
<Mobidoy> est-ce que ca fonctionne herbiemilie ?
<herbiemilie> Mobidoy, super merci beaucoup ça fonctionne à la perfection:))
<GringoStar> Salut, ça va?
 * Ankman yawns
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-14
<qwebirc79526> salut
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir
<qwebirc79526> Je vien commencer a utilisé ubuntu et j'y comprend pas grand chosse c'est normale?
<qwebirc79526> Je suis incapable d'instaler des jeux linux, window et en ligne. Je ne comprend pas non plus comment m'en servir j'ai beau lire et relire les guide j'y comprend rien
<qwebirc> -.- ubuntu répond pas à moitié...
<Musashimaru> la moitié répond quand même
<qwebirc> -.- je comprend rien a ubuntu et demain je dois en mêtre dans 12 ordie...
<qwebirc> J'ai un dosier bureau sur le bureau qui veux pas se suprimer
<Musashimaru> il s'est créé comment ce dossier?
<Musashimaru> si il s'efface pas c'Est que tu n'as probablement pas les droits
<Musashimaru> click droit sur le dossier, propriété, et regarde si tu est le propriéTaire du dossier et si tu as le droit d'cériture dessus
<qwebirc> -.- je l'ai prit de raccourcis et j'ai glisé sur le bureau
<qwebirc> Erreur de l'interrogation du fichier « /home/francis/Bureau/Bureau » : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Musashimaru> haaaaaaaaaaaa
<Musashimaru> click droit sur le bureau->àrrange by name
<Musashimaru> ton fichier existe plus. Étrange qu'il soit encore affiché
<qwebirc> sa fait rien cliquer sur droit
<Musashimaru> quand tu clicque droit sur le fond d'écran, tu n'As pas un menu qui s'affiche?
<qwebirc> non il aparait pas
<Musashimaru> un truc à du chier... tu dervais te déconnecter et te reconnecter pour voir
<qwebirc> ma souri capte rien sur le bureau...
<Musashimaru> je veux dire te delogger et te relogger
<qwebirc> ok je peux le faire si un jeu rentre?
<Musashimaru> un jeu?
<qwebirc> alien-arena est en cour d'instalation
<Musashimaru> ben attends, sinon les programmes qui s'executent vont s'Arrêter
<qwebirc> ok
<qwebirc> Au fait sa prend un programe spécial pour faire ca ­----http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zoXquJdwMI
<Musashimaru> oui et non...
<Musashimaru> tu dois installer compizconfig-settings-manager pour pouvoir régler les effets.
<Musashimaru> Pour activer les effets, tu vas dans menu->préférences->Apparence.
<Musashimaru> Tu vas dans la tabulation Effets visuels et tu selectione "extra"
<Musashimaru> Une fois activé, si tu nA'S pas d'erreur, tes fenetre deiviendront molles quand tu les bougeras
<Musashimaru> Ensuite, tu vas dans menu->préférences->Compizconfig settings manager pour ajouter ou configurer les effets
<qwebirc> je le prend ou compizconfig-seting...
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
<Musashimaru> lance Ubuntu Software Center
<Musashimaru> C'est ton logiciel pour installer tous les programmes. On ne télécharge pas les logiciels sur internet avec ubuntu, sauf cas exceptionnel
<Musashimaru> dans le logiciel, dans la barre de recherche, tappes juste compiz
<qwebirc> c'est pas gestionaire de paquet syn... je dois ouvrir?
<Musashimaru> tu verras un truc Compiz déjà installé, et tu dois installer en plus "Advanced Destop Effect Settings"
<Musashimaru> l'un ou l'autre
<Musashimaru> Je ne savais pas si tu connaissais synaptic... :)
<qwebirc> le seule j'ai vu a mon stage
<Musashimaru> ce sont deux intarfaces pour la même chose. Synaptic est juste un peu moins "user friendly", mais mieux pour les gens qui connaissent un peu
<qwebirc> Question comme sa comment on instale les jeux en ligne?
<Musashimaru> quel jeu?
<qwebirc> conquete 2.0
<Musashimaru> http://conquete.91.com/
<Musashimaru> ?
<qwebirc> oui sa
<Musashimaru> c'est un jeu windows?
<qwebirc> surment
<qwebirc> mais sur le site FR de ubuntu sa dit il marche
<Musashimaru> tu dois l'installer comme sous windows... mais il faut avoir Wine d'installer pour que les porgrames windows fonctionnent. Mais ca fonctionne pas toujours parfaitement
<tottto-drummond> play on linux  aussi
<Musashimaru> pas toujours pour Play on linux...
<tottto-drummond> oui c est vrai
<Musashimaru> surtout, je ne crois pas que conquete ait été officiellement testé
<qwebirc> je trouve pas advanced Destop Effect Setting...
<Musashimaru> qwebirc, Wine est une suite de librairies qui permettent aux applications windows de tourner sous linux. Ca marche quand même trés bien, mais tout ne fonctionne pas toujours
<Musashimaru> qwebirc, installe le
<Musashimaru> tu as besoin que de ca
<Musashimaru> compiz est installé par defaut
<qwebirc> ok sa marche
<qwebirc> bon wine maintenant
<Musashimaru> si tu veux de l'info sur wine, et sur les logiciels supportés et l'état de leur support, le site officiel de wine est: http://www.winehq.org/
<Musashimaru> et ici c'est la base de donnée des logiciels testés avec wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<qwebirc80922> wine est instaler donc j'instale mon jeu comment pour il ouvre avec wine?
<Musashimaru> comme sous windows... tu clique sur l'executable
<Musashimaru> LEs icones de lancement se trouveront dans ton menu
<qwebirc80922> The file '/home/francis/Bureau/Conquete/play.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Musashimaru> click droit propriété, tabultion permission, en bas, coche executable
<qwebirc80922> -.- vérifier pilote et direct X
<qwebirc80922> comment on met direct X a jour?
<tottto-drummond> juste une question comme ca.. quel player de musique utilisez vous
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-07
<Chex> dejuren: hey drago!! :) 
<dejuren> Chex: Hi Stefan
<dejuren> what's new?
<Chex> dejuren: just settling in at the new job :) 
<dejuren> Chex: nothing exciting on my site as well.. just got some oneiric strange behaviour, like the old days hehe
<Chex> dejuren: yeah same for me, fixes some things, breaks others
<MagicFab> dejuren, hi
<dejuren> MagicFab: hi, what's up
<MagicFab> learning about OpenVPN ALS (aka SSL VPN)
<dejuren> good... I'm digging some simple stuff like scp host1 host2... which turns out to be realy tricky
<MagicFab> just copying stuff around ?
<dejuren> yep... getting involved the ssh-agent and key forwarding
<dejuren> and the sh...t is scp adds automatically -a to _disable_ key FW
<dejuren> and the copy fails....
<Chex> dejuren: funny I am fighting with ssh host keys with ssh remote acces, as well
<Chex> one host is working, another is not.. I setup the public key properly on the remote site, but no luck.. 
 * dejuren thinks to anonce ssh week on #ubuntu-qc
<dejuren> Chex: ssh -v doesn't help?
<MagicFab> get a support contract :)
<Chex> ssh -vvv, and nope
<dejuren> :-?
<Chex> MagicFab: heh, these are centos systems :P
<dejuren> Chex: maybe you should try with a new key (temporary one)
<Chex> dejuren: cant really do that, stuff is in production on that server
<Chex> I am going to punt to the admin who is training me tomorrow
<dejuren> but you should be able to try with test account and ssh key i guess... but you're right, depends on how strictly is that box monitored and what policy permitts to do there
<MagicFab> Chex, if you can copy the private key + config to a sandboxed local box (test ?), try to reproduce/debug there
<MagicFab> box/VM
<Chex> yeah
<Chex> something I never had at canonical
<Chex> and I need it here, actually, I can do that.. 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-08
<Ankman> anyone knows this feeling: you start your debian and the gnome looks like all messed up and way different?
<Chex> Ankman: doesnt really happen to me on ubuntu
<Ankman> seems it's gnome 3 here now
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-09
<faiob> Bonjour comment fais-ton pour lancer un scripte-iptable a chaque démarrage de l'ordinateur?
<faiob> je sais que Cron n'est pas la solution mais seulement avec le startup de gnome
<Ankman> iptables-save et iptables-restore
<faiob> merci ankman, je me suis appercu de sa en regardent /sbin mais la je suis entrain de teste avec rc2 ;-)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-10
<faiob> Bonjour tout le monde, je n'arrive pas a garder la configuration iptable après chaque reboot. J'ai pourtant tout éssayer:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<faiob> Je suis sous ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<faiob> esque ca pourrait avoir un rapport avec mon libc6 cassé? http://paste.ubuntu.com/734326/
<faiob> je vais me refair l'installation, comme ca je serais fixé bonne journée
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-11
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-12
<d2_racing> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-07
<Chex> IdleOne: hey bro
<Chex> IdleOne: how goes it?
<IdleOne> Good thanks, yourself?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-09
<anthony> Bonsoir, j'ai installé Lubuntu 12.04 et je n'ai pas l'icône du volume, est-ce normal ? Que puis-je faire s.v.p ?
<anthony> Je n'ai pas eu ce problème quand j'ai installé Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-11
<Max_LeLiseux> salut tous
<Max_LeLiseux> J'suis enfin passer à Linux Ubuntu après 1ans 1/2 de réflexion
<Max_LeLiseux> salut tous
<Max_LeLiseux> J'suis enfin passer à Linux Ubuntu:D
<Max_LeLiseux> J'ai un probleme dans Ubuntu
<Max_LeLiseux> Qui peut m'aider?
#ubuntu-qc 2013-11-05
<mammuth> bonsoire
<mammuth> bonsoir mon compt admin refuse mon password que dois-je faire ? merci
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> well... :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-11-06
<qwebirc17257> bonjour je veux réinstaller ubuntu parce qu'il bogue mais quand je debute linstallation mais le logo disparait pas je l'ai laisser faire toute la journer je suis arriver le soir il y était encore je voudrais le rénitialiser
<qwebirc33043> bonjour je veux réinstaller ubuntu parce qu'il bogue mais quand je debute linstallation mais le logo disparait pas je l'ai laisser faire toute la journer je suis arriver le soir il y était encore je voudrais le rénitialiser
#ubuntu-qc 2013-11-09
<qwebirc10526> salut à tou(te)s, j'aimerai acheter un PC sans OS, je suis nouvel arrivant au Québec. Y aurait il un magasin ou un site qui permet d'acheter ou de se monter son propre PC sans OS ??
<qwebirc10526> merci de votre réponse !
<qwebirc10526> ps  : je suis actuellement à Montréal :)
<Ankman> hmm...
<Ankman> je pense il coute plus cher d'acheter un PC "customized"
<Ankman> laptop, dektop?
<Ankman> sorry for my bad french. am not born here
<qwebirc10526> no probleme i can speak english
<qwebirc10526> but i m afraid it may be wors than your french :)
<qwebirc10526> it would be a desktop PC, maybe a mini-pc
<Ankman> but no rasperry?
<qwebirc10526> i don't know but i m looking for a place where you can make and / or custumize your own pc
<Ankman> one with keyboard, may be monitor
<qwebirc10526> no raspberry ;)
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> where are you from?
<qwebirc10526> I'm from france, but i live in Montreal since 3 weeks, and i'll stay permanently
<Ankman> anyway, there are three big retailers. one dumber than the other. futureshop, bestbuy and staples
<Ankman> staples you might know from france
<Ankman> called "buereau en gros" here because they rename everthing french. not even people in france do this
<qwebirc10526> ha ok... I know FShop (not very great :( ) and i heard about BBuy... i ll try staples
<Ankman> you probably get cheaper PCs there. then delete windows or split the hard drive and install linux
<Ankman> Best Buy worse than futureshop
<qwebirc10526> yep... :( 
<qwebirc10526> what a shame
<Ankman> staples is probably the best of the three
<Ankman> then there are online retailers. http://www.tigerdirect.ca for example
<qwebirc10526> we have to pay for a product that we won't use (windows :( )
<Ankman> yes, but because thePCs are often very cheap it's still cheaper than customizing your own computer
<Ankman> of course hardware on these cheap PCs is cheap (budget class usually)
<Ankman> if you want good hardware you have to customize yourself
<Ankman> there is another channel here. may be there are more people who know stores here where you can do this
<qwebirc10526> thancks for your answers !
<qwebirc10526> first time in this IRC
<Ankman> can you see the invitation?
<qwebirc10526> no x_x
<Ankman> if not type "/join #linux-quebec"
<Ankman> oh, it's empty there too
<qwebirc10526> where u from ?
<Ankman> germany
<Ankman> am here since almost 10 years now
<Ankman> was a few months in france before i came here
<qwebirc10526> Ok ! nice in Montréal ?
<qwebirc10526> sorry don't spragen zi deutsc X_o
<Ankman> no problem
<Ankman> didn't speak german myself since a long time
<Ankman> usually you get away with english everywhere. also some quebecois don't like that
<qwebirc10526> even if i come frome France, i can understand that ... historically ... I need to practice my english... thancks for your support :D I'd like to find a GNU/Linux group (IRL) Thancks IXQuick i got some unswers :) did you join one ?
<qwebirc10526> tigerdirect.ca is only in english... :( i'll send a message to the webmaster :B
<Ankman> eh, should be french too
<Ankman> oh, cannot find it
<qwebirc10526> neither do I :( 
<qwebirc10526> your distrib is ubuntu ?
<Ankman> don't buy there then
<Ankman> i had. now debian
<Ankman> first i used here was mandriva
<Ankman> bought a french magazine on Rue St. Catherine here with a CD on it
<qwebirc10526> under debian7.0 testing to :p with some packages under sid :D
<Ankman> then i had ubuntu on my server
<Ankman> same here
<Ankman> testing and some sid in it
<Ankman> say do you have thunderbird (icedove) with enigmail installed?
<Ankman> there is currently a dependency problem since weeks
<qwebirc10526> yes icedove with pgp :)
<qwebirc10526> ho ??
<Ankman> and i fear they gave up on enigmail
<Ankman> it might depend on the spanish version i also have installed. put all on hold not to lose enigmail
<qwebirc10526> i ve got enigmail 1.6 and can send crypt and signed messages
<qwebirc10526> arf did you try to remove spanish packages ?
<Ankman> no
<Ankman> the main icedove package is also listed
<qwebirc10526> it's a stable version of enigmail ?
<qwebirc10526> or icedove
<Ankman> i guess so
<Ankman> 10.0.12-1
<qwebirc10526> strange... my policy : icedove:   Installé : 17.0.9-2   Candidat : 17.0.9-2
<qwebirc10526> did you post your probleme on a forum ?
<Ankman> not yet
<qwebirc10526> mmmmmm I'd like to read it if you don't matter
<qwebirc10526> (when you'll post it)
<Ankman> i usually post in german usenet groups
<qwebirc10526> arf ok ^^
<Ankman> but this issue is not important. i use mutt as my main mailer
<qwebirc10526> ha ok ^^ 
<Ankman> enigmail here is 2:1.4.1-2
<Ankman> trying to get more people in here which might be able to help you
<Ankman> http://ncix.com might help too. but no french page either. they are from the USA :-)
<Ankman> and may be http://microbytes.com having french page and local stores in montreal
<qwebirc10526> thancks that great ! i'll go to see there... if you're in the mood of posting in french : https://www.debian-fr.org/support-debian.html
<qwebirc10526> :D
<Ankman> and http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.mozilla.enigmail.general/17989 for my icedove problem
<Ankman> known problem. they gave up on enigmail;l it seems
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> thunderbird's enigmail got fixed. might just be a matter of time until icedove is also fixed
<qwebirc10526> Oh ?
<Ankman> so at ubuntu you don't have this problem
<qwebirc10526> no of corse :D
<Ankman> yes, all in the page i posted above
<qwebirc10526> ubuntu is patched to be very stable
<qwebirc10526> even his "testing" is very stable !
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> how long are you in montreal? and where are you from in france if i may ask?
<qwebirc10526> after, those who want to learn GNU / Linux will love to have "surprises" every update is a mystake... :) It's a choice
<qwebirc10526> I'm from Paris
<qwebirc10526> I'm a resident, permanentl
<qwebirc10526> so i can stay here all my life if i want :)
<qwebirc10526> young resident... who is looking for a job :D
<qwebirc10526> what about U ?
<Ankman> cool
<Ankman> from mannheim in germany
<qwebirc10526> I'll have to leave :)
<qwebirc10526> Have a nice day and hope that yoour probleme will be solved
<qwebirc10526> thancks for your answers !
#ubuntu-qc 2014-11-03
<BaieSurfee> bonjours /all
#ubuntu-qc 2014-11-08
<dagnachew> allo tlm
<qwebirc12296> Bonjour
<qwebirc12296> Je suis nouveau sur ce site; il y a-t-il quelqu'un qui peut me renseigner?
<qwebirc12296> Je me préparer à former des aînés à l'informatique et je me questionne sur "UBANTU".
<Ankman> ubantu?
#ubuntu-qc 2017-11-09
<qwebirc61361> do you speaks french?
<qwebirc61361> j'ai une seule question: ou on peut avoir un ou des cours pour ce familiariser avec ubuntu a quebec ville c'est ma seule question,merci
<qwebirc61361> adresse courielle :bergeronrog@outlook.com
<Ankman> french, english
<Ankman> german
<Ankman> je sais pas des courses en quebec-city
#ubuntu-qc 2017-11-10
<beaver> les utilisateurs, ils viennent sur le fr ^^
<cyphermox> beaver: c'est bien.
<beaver> du coup, c'est quoi le but ?.
<beaver> désolé, le vendredi, toussa, bonne continuation les ami(e)s
#ubuntu-qc 2019-11-06
<be49>  salut comment utilliser  tor sur ubuntustudio  lowlatency sil vous plais merci
<be49> dans insstall aplication ca sinstall mais  ca ce lance pas , en insttallant  dans un terminal pareil !
